# URGENT HELP NEEDED



## luigit92 (May 15, 2020)

Hi all
First time absolute newb here and I’m in desperate need of help.
I’ve just received my first ever crop of cuttings 5 days ago, and I’ve already ran into trouble.
Can anybody identify what is wrong with these leaves? I thought maybe wind burn at first but the fan is oscillating and at the other end of the tent.

The strain is Mohawk Cush btw, and I’m only running one light on atm; as they’re so young.
Temperate is steady 22-28 degrees and humidity is at 40%.
I have been feeding them water and rhizotonic every other day until a bit of water leaks from bottom of temp pots.

any help offered would be hugely grateful!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 15, 2020)

I would pH her and back off on feeding until I do.could be a calmag issues.probably not anuuf.check the ph


----------



## zem (May 15, 2020)

are these cuttings already rooted? the medium looks dense, it should be airy. and check the underside of the leaves that have white spots and see if there are tiny dots those are spider mites.


----------



## luigit92 (May 15, 2020)

zem said:


> are these cuttings already rooted? the medium looks dense, it should be airy. and check the underside of the leaves that have white spots and see if there are tiny dots those are spider mites.



No spider mites I can see, or any webs I’ve had a good look.
They have rooted but I can’t really tell to what extent. 
I’ve been told to flush the soil of the effected plants as the soil may be too full of nutrients etc?
the leaves are starting to overhang the pots, am I right in thinking it’s time to repot soon?
Il be reporting into coco btw.
Thanks again guys


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

I have absolutely no experience with clones so I probably won't be much help but I have heard clones can carry pests with them sometimes. Treating them as any other plant,  I agree with Kyfarmer to back off a bit and check your ph. What type of water are you using? Tap, RO, Well water? I use RO water and add Calmag to it


----------



## zem (May 15, 2020)

If they are rooted then I suspect that they are rootbound. In those small plastic cups they get rootbound very easily. Coco is ok but use some perlite with it to allow for more air. Also if it is new coco, wash it very well soak it overnight and flush a lot. If you have some peroxide it would help too. Or just make sure that it is a very good kind of coco. Also flush the perlite. You could use the ec meter to check if the coco id releasing a lot of salinity to the water. You should clean it until the ec does not go up when you soak it.


----------



## luigit92 (May 15, 2020)

Thanks mate huge help il wait a few days as I’ve flushed the 3 effected plants with ph’d water, and then repot as you’ve said!

cheers everyone!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2020)

I'm thinking those are not rooted or the roots are really small.  I don't see any of that new growth you get when clones are well rooted.  In fact that is usually the first sign that your clones have taken root.  

What soil did you repot in?  What did the roots look like?


----------



## luigit92 (May 15, 2020)

Is new growth around the bottom of the plant a sign of rooting? If so the majority of my plants have, just the ones in the photos don’t seem to have it.
I’ve flushed the soil with 1000ml of PH’d water in each of the ‘sick’ looking plants.

I haven’t reported these, they came in the cups 5 days ago. But I will
Be moving them Into the hydro coco mix below as soon as they’ve all rooted.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

I would transplant as soon as possible.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2020)

I'm thinking as a new grower that you would be better off with a more conventional medium, like soil.  Coco can be tricky.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2020)

I think i see thrip on there as well.  I use Dr zymes for that. Listen to these folks they know of what they speak.


----------



## luigit92 (May 18, 2020)

Cheers guys 
Gonna go her some dr zymes and perlite now, and look a repotting.
I haven’t fed them in 3 days Now since flushing them. 2 of my plants are very droopy today but I was advised they’ll take a few days to recover from the overwatering caused by the flushing of the soil?


----------



## Tristanjohn424 (May 18, 2020)

I need some help do I abandon this plant it’s been the same size for about a week it doesn’t seem to be growing it’s a gorilla glue autoflower planted in a coco perlite mix is it just slow because the coco has no nutes


----------

